# Just started need Help with Chaos Daemons



## RaiseMortis (Jun 8, 2010)

I just started warhammer 40k and I am making an army of Chaos Daemons. This is my 1500 point army list that I have came up with.

2X Herald of Khorne:Iron Hide, Unholy Might:100Pt (200)
10 BloodLetters: Chaos Icon, Instrumentof Chaos, Fury of Khorne: 200Pt
10 BloodLetters: Chaos Icon, Instrumentof Chaos, Fury of Khorne: 200Pt

3 Flamers of Tzeentch: 135Pt
3 Flamers of Tzeentch: 135Pt

Soul Grinder: Tongue, Phlegm: 185Pt
Soul Grinder: Tongue, Phlegm: 185Pt

Daemon Prince of Chaos: Daemon Flight, Iron Hide, Instrument of Chaos, Unholy Might, Mark of Tzeentch, Soul Devourer, Breath of Chaos: 260Pt

The two Heralds of Khorne are in with the two Bloodletters.


----------

